# BBC shows off 33-megapixel Super Hi-Vision Olympic footage, we ask: why?



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Engadget


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

The problem with 8K is the bandwidth required for full resolution. 500Mb/s for a channel will quickly reduce the number of channels that are available.


----------

